# Eternal dreams....



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my new scape. I started it in august, but still not finished. 
Did a rescape today.
I only need some more HC and some stem plants like Rotala and aromatica's in the left rear corner.
The Hc has to fill up the front and the gap between left and right.

tank: 100x40x50 (180 liters)
Light : 2 x t5 45 watt 2 x t8 30 watt
CO2: 2L diy
Substrate:gravel
Filter:Eheim 2217 1000l/h


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful, I could watch this tank all day


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not crazy about the gourami, but your scape is fantastic!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

This scape looks great. Love to see another pic when the hemianthus callitrichoides has completely spanned the foreground!

Tell me, how did you lift up the plants in the background, center-left and right?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

all the plants are attached to wood


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you using potting soil? Or is the brown stuff flourite or just brown colored gravel? With just gravel it is going to be difficult to sustain HC.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

its "superfish" gravel.

I've already done it before on this soil.
you can see it here.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Enter this in the TOTY contest. It's really a nice scape! 

(Hide the gourami, shoot the px. then put him back in.  )


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Enter this in the TOTY contest.


Totally agree.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx for the amazing comments, but TOTY?? I don't think I have a chance. The tank is far from his final layout.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

great looking gourami just doesnt go with the tank/ Nice tank with diy co2.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I know, I know.

everybody says that. Even here on dutch forums they said it


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Little update.
I've added some rotundifolia.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, even if it is not in its final form for a contest, you still have a couple months for the deadline.  (Besides, for a potential $350,and 3 other prizes, it'd be crazy to not even try.  )

The rotala adds a very nice touch and gives extra dimension to the scape. Nice job.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats true! Maybe the tank is ready over a couple of months.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Little update.

Everything is growing very well! 
Planted some hc on the left side. I hope it soon becomes the same as on right. 

Here are some pics


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol; saw this tank before the username; thinking; Hey that tank looks a lot like Miklo's


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

haha, thats strange


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> I'm not crazy about the gourami, but your scape is fantastic!


I LOVE gold gouramis

And your scape is coming along quite nicely. I like the left side most.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow your tank really fits the name. I really like the gap in the middle.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx for the reply's 

Here's a new photo.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice tank, love the hc. I had a question though. Someone said it may be hard to sustain hc with just gravel. I have just gravel and im trying to grow hc, along with other plants. If i were to add some fluorite, could i just lay it down over the gravel over time until it got all between it? (sorry for hijacking your thread eep: )


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I think thats its possible to sustain hc with just some gravel. It works here, i guess it will work in your tank to.

also some new photo's.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

No fertz added at all here?!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

No, I add profito, easycarbo (flourish excel) kno3 k2po4 and co2.
I mean that there are no fertz in the substrate.it's just gravel and not a ada bottom are something


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Made some new pics yesterday.

Rotala rotundifolia









Javafern making bubbles









Otto's on courget









full view


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW! Exellent!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Very very very nice!

Well done :yo:


Dror.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi mate,
beautifull scape, the plants are just amazing... in my opinion one thing that could improve a lot the scape is that prunning technique on the Micranthemum Micranthemoides, if you can prune it less spherical i think it would be more like the left part of the aqua.

Congratulations, I really liked it, that plants are with amazing colours... could you post the list of the plants that you mantain in there?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Murkas said:


> Hi mate,
> beautifull scape, the plants are just amazing... in my opinion one thing that could improve a lot the scape is that prunning technique on the Micranthemum Micranthemoides, if you can prune it less spherical i think it would be more like the left part of the aqua.


Haha, I wanted to make the left side like the right side 

Plantlist:
Hemianthus callitrichoides, Blyxa japonica, Hemianthus micanthemoides, Rotala rotundifolia, Cyperus helferi, Microsorum pteropus "philipines", Microsorum pteropus "brassi", Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae, Vesicularia dubyana.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love the fish choice btw


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx!! Me too


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a little update of the tank.
Everthing is still going very well!
A few little changes are made in the tank. The black soil in front is removed and I added some white gravel.
I also added some aromatica's but they are in for about a week now and need to grow in.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looking good


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx BratyBoy!!


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderful!
What DIY method do you use to inject CO2?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx Equinox!

The co2 gets injected in the outflow, from there it comes out like a sort of mist. It's a 2L DIY bottle.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks amazing...It looks like two different aquariums,but when each is amazing in itself :hand:










Dror.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very impressive display of HM
nice tank


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

MiKlo said:


> Thnx Equinox!
> 
> The co2 gets injected in the outflow, from there it comes out like a sort of mist. It's a 2L DIY bottle.


Just a small hose, delivering CO2 the filter's outflow?
No use of a diffuser?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx everybody for the reply's!!

@Equinox: You are right. I dont use a diffuser. My outflow is the diffuser


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool. It doesn't sound like the best way to infuse CO2, But the way the tank looks, who am I to be the judge..


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a great looking tank. Nice pearling too.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx Husonfirst 

@ equinox: In my opinion it doesn't matter


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Been playing around with some different kind of bulbs.
The colours with this bulb is wonderful with the Rotala. I only think the blyxa's are to pink now


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, that looks like an a tank on drugs.. Just kidding.
Probably a special growth enhancement bulb such as GroLux or Flora, right?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

A special bulb for the red colors of plants and fish. Its a Dennerle bulb. Color plus


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Good one.
I'd suggest balancing it with other bulbs in a 3:1 ratio (1 being the color plus) for decent and more "authentic" colors.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Some new pictures.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice oval shape on the right!
Is the plant with the pink color Ludwigia Repens of some sort?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

thats L. glandulosa


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

MiKlo said:


> thats L. glandulosa


Thanks.
Very Nice.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Did a little rescape 2 weeks ago.
I tried to add a little "dutch style" to it. I think my roots are there 










Still needs to grow in a little bit. I want some HC or UG to cover the black gravel and something in front of the Rotala rotundifolia. I'm trying to get some Limnophila indica sp. mini to fill up the gap.


----------



## Portalz (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful tank! I would go for the UG on the bottom right.


Do you by chance know a similar bulb here in the U.S. that brings out the reds like in your tank?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderful!!
UG will look great and would be easier to manage than let's say Sagittaria subulata though it'd grow much slower.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx for the reply's 

@ Nick: When I made the last photo there is'nt a special bulb for the red colours above the tank. Just some 6500k and 4000k bulbs.
I dont know if you can get Dennerle bulbs in the U.S.??
Maybe a aquarelle bulb or a growlux??

Goodluck with finding the bulb you want


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a little update again.










I had some Limnophila indica "mini" but they didn't survive at the dark left corner in front of the Rotala. There are some new stems comming and now I want to place them in front of the L.glandulosa. Now there's a big gap there. I hope they will do well on that spot. The H. sp.Tiger needs to grow in a lot. I want them in front of the Rotala. The lindernia has to move then, but don't now where. We will see later


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice advancement!


----------



## msabat (Jun 7, 2009)

very nice tanks. keep updating pics!


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

MiKlo said:


> Did a little rescape 2 weeks ago.
> I tried to add a little "dutch style" to it. I think my roots are there
> 
> 
> ...


I like the plants at this stage - well proportion. This Dutch style looks great with a cottage garden design. The plants are the stars!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

It has been a while since I've posted any updates.

I rescaped the tank again. 
Some plants are gone, others came in.
.
The scape is far from it's final at this stage.
I ordered some hc and I hope it wel arrive soon.
I want the full bottom overgrown with hc


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Beautiful!
Good choice with the brown soil!

Is the foreground Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' or Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'?
And the orange-ish plant in the middle and in the back, is the Ammannia gracilis?

P.S. Are you still injecting CO2?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thnx Equinox.

It's "low grow" and the gracillis .

Co2 is still injected, diy 2x 2l bioco2


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow you are really good (all your 'playing around' turns out great) !

What is your lighting schedule/wattage?

Funny (or crazy), but I like this tank better when you added some 'dutch roots' than when it won the tank of the yr. So looks like you're going to win again in 2011 hehe  But why did you take your L. Glandulosa out? it was beautiful, and would still look very well in front of the orange A. Gracilis.

<EDIT> LOL Just noticed this:



MiKlo said:


> Thnx for the amazing comments, but TOTY?? I don't think I have a chance. The tank is far from his final layout.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow nice work. I really like the No foreground tank looks really clean. the others look great also.


----------

